# FR: gens, orgue, amour, délice - genre (masculin / féminin ?)



## petite étoile

Salut tout le monde!

I'm doing some exercises on gender rules for French nouns and the following question came up:

'Nouns with problematic genders. Describe the rules of gender of: gens, orgue, amour and délice.'

I have looked through my grammar book and I can't find any answers. I am a bit stumped. Does anyone know the rules of gender for these words?!

Merci en avance


----------



## VictaHeri

Are you looking for general rules, or do you just need to find out about them?


----------



## petite étoile

I just need to find out those words. They are all grouped together in the question so i am guessing that perhaps there is a common theme? I could be wrong though. The question just says 'describe the rules for the gender of these words'.


----------



## Claire D

amours, délices et orgues sont les trois mots de la langue française dont le pluriel est féminin alors que le singulier est masculin.
Pour gent, c'est l'inverse.
La gent féminine (women)
mais : les gens sont fous!


----------



## xtrasystole

_'Amour'_, _'délice'_ and _'orgue'_ are masculine in the singular and feminine in the plural.


----------



## icecreamsoldier

Actually isn't it:
_des gens vieux
des *vieilles* gens _(may sound a little pretentious to some but is in fact correct)

So it's masculine in the plural even if you see it with feminine adjectives (confusing huh).


----------



## zakare

Bonjour,

on m'a dit qu'il y a certains mots en français qui sont masculins quand ils sont au singulier et feminins quands ils sont au pluriel.

Quelques exemples: un gen, les gens gentilles (fem.)
                           un amour, les premières amours (fem.)

J'aimerais savoir pouquoi ces mots sont comme ça et s'il y a des autres.

Merci


----------



## itka

> Quelques exemples: un gen, les gens gentilles (fem.)
> un amour, les premières amours (fem.)



gens is always plural. It is usually masculine and feminine only when an adjective is placed before :
_les gens
les gens heureux
les vieilles gens_

3 words only are masculine in singular and feminine in plural : amour, délice et orgue.
Un amour de jeunesse - les amours enfantines
un vrai délice - les pures délices de la jeunesse
un orgue récent - les grandes orgues

You'll find some explanation on this, there.


----------



## tilt

Je crois utile de préciser que de plus en plus, ces mots restent masculins même au pluriel, sauf dans quelques expressions consacrées comme _les grandes orgues_.
Le fait de les passer au féminin est devenu assez littéraire, de nos jours.


----------



## itka

> Le fait de les passer au féminin est devenu assez littéraire, de nos jours.


Oui, j'aurais dû le préciser. 
Je pensais surtout à expliquer ce qu'on peut rencontrer dans les livres.


----------



## xtrasystole

tilt said:


> quelques expressions consacrées comme _les grandes orgues_


I once read that there actually is a special feature about _'orgue'_. 

It is masculine in the singular and feminine in the plural. However, it is feminine in the plural only if there is only one instrument. If there are several instruments, the word remains masculine. 

Eg: 
_'L'orgue de l'église est très _beau_'_ (singular/masculine) 
_'As-tu déjà entendu les _grandes_ orgues de la cathédrale ?'_ (plural/one instrument/feminine)
_'Tous les orgues que j'ai entendus étaient très _beaux_'_ (plural/several instruments/masculine)


----------



## xijianan

Hi all,
I recall being taught many years ago at school that there are 4 French words that are masculine in the singular and feminine in the plural:  _ange_, _orgue_, _amour_...... and I can't remember the 4th one. Someone suggested it might be _delice_ (sorry, I haven't worked out how to insert accents). Grateful advice.
Thanks and regards,
xijianan.


----------



## Micia93

Welcome Xijianan :=)

you're right : it's "délice"


----------



## Helianthus

je ne pensais qu'à ces 3 là. Apparement après une recherche sur Internet (http://www.guichetdusavoir.org/ipb/index.php?showtopic=17043&hl=), on pourrait aussi penser à Pâque


_Pâques (écrit avec s), fête catholique, est ordinairement masculin au singulier et féminin au pluriel.
Le singulier s'emploie surtout quand le nom n'a pas de déterminant. "Pâques fut céléb*ré *avec beaucoup de pompes."
Le pluriel s'emploie surtout quand le nom est accompagné d'un déterminant (autre que l'article indéfini singulier) "Depuis les pâques précédent*es*..."_
source : Le bon usage : grammaire française de Maurice Grévisse


----------



## selurnomis

i was just wondering how 'gens' changes gender with different adjectives, quantifiers and participles. the way my textbook explains it is a little wooly. "immediately preceding quantifiers" indicate that it's feminine, and "following adjectives/participles or preceding adjectives/quantifiers separated from 'gens'" indicate masculine.

the sentence that i have to translate is "old people are sometimes unhappy, and following these rules i've got 

"les vieilles gens sont quelquefois malheureux". 

is this right? 

many thanks


----------



## arundhati

In that case, "vieilles gens" is correct, but then it should be :
"Les vieilles gens sont quelquefois malheureuses".

Your textbook is right... most of the time. 
Actually, it's not a strict rule. For example, "tous les gens" and not "toutes les gens".


----------



## geostan

Yes, it's correct according to the classic rule, and it gets even more complicated with the adjective tous. One says tous les gens, but toutes les vieilles gens. 

This is what the latest Grevisse says:

_s’il [le mot gens]est précédé immédiatement d’une épithète ou d’un déterminant ayant une terminaison différente pour chaque genre, on met au féminin cette épithète et ce déterminant ainsi que toute épithète attachée ou tout déterminant placés avant gens, et faisant partie du même syntagme, — mais on laisse au masculin tous les autres mots dont gens commande l’accord (épithètes détachées ; pronoms redondants ; adjectifs, participes et pronoms placés après gens) 

_The Academy, however, has tolerated a more relaxed rule since 1901.


----------

